# Welding cable rack



## cathead (Jan 1, 2020)

Today I built a welding cable holder for my new welding cart.  It was made from the housing from the fan of the
old Miller CP-200 that I am in the process of scrapping out.  I sawed off the curved piece and cut that in half so I
can make one holder for each side,  Also a piece of 1/8 inch plate was cut up to make the bracket and tabs to
hold the cables.  I tested the stick welder function out and it was OK but I did weld the tabs on with a gas torch
as it was a work holding difficulty for arc welding.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



There are a lot of cables for the machines so this will be a useful addition to the cart.  Also, I made some brackets with rubber on the back
to keep the TIG machine from slipping off the cart. 



I dissected the fan cage using the band saw. The curved part was used to fabricate the welding cable rack.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 1, 2020)

very cool @cathead!


----------

